# Parker Brothers DBL hammer Shotgun



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Does anyone have info about these shotguns ? I have been to their forum.
haven't been able to find any info on the web about value.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## Wis Bang (Feb 20, 2009)

External hammers are OLD! Make sure it is not a Damascus barrel b/4 you try to shoot it. Some external hammer scatter guns were modern steel and are safe w/ smokeless powder BUT if you are not sure of the difference take it to a competent gunsmith and have it checked out.

Blackpowder guys are now buying the old ones up while 40 yrs ago you couldn't give a Damascus barrel shotgun away.

Looks like it is a nice old gun.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Definately have it checked out by a competent gunsmith to see if it is safe to fire and also that all the parts are original. Some of the old Parkers are literally worth a fortune. Well over $100,000 to the right collector.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

WWS, I would guess they are worth a lot of money,( What JJ G said.
Unfortunately, most of the forums and such, have about 3 guys that started/run it and all they do is sit around a chuck and jive, and won't give you a straight answer.
They start asking you about every little scratch etc, and low ball the price.
Always though they were just trying to buy it out from under you, be careful

A good gun smith should be able to answer this question.

Very pretty, and I would not shoot it, even though it may be safe.

I have an old 16 ga DB, SXS exposed hammer, made by Crescent Arms (supposed to be cheap hardware store guns), but as I will never afford a Parker, if will have to do.
Congrats.


----------



## Wis Bang (Feb 20, 2009)

Small game hunting in the 60's you almost always saw an old hammer SBS on every farmer's tractor as they drove by...Most of them did not look as nice as this one.

I use my pappy's Marlin O/U from 1928 but this may be alot older.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

hunter63 said:


> WWS, I would guess they are worth a lot of money,( What JJ G said.
> Unfortunately, most of the forums and such, have about 3 guys that started/run it and all they do is sit around a chuck and jive, and won't give you a straight answer.
> They start asking you about every little scratch etc, and low ball the price.
> Always though they were just trying to buy it out from under you, be careful
> ...


I found out not much info is given out. Had one guy said he wanted to buy it, but didn't want to make me an offer.
from the Blue Book..Its worth at least $2500.00. But even the book is vague.
I don't think we would sell it for under 15,000.00.
I'm not a collector at all, but dang it is a beauty to me..an it wont be fired by me.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

WWS, check this out.........shot gun forum

http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/non-xd...-shotgun-wall-160-year-old-house-help-me.html

P.S. LOL,
there is a Sass on the forum, can you pic him ot?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for the link. It has been fun researching this gun.


----------

